# I need help!!



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Or do I?? LOL My wife thinks so! So my fellow woodworkers have to come to my aid!

I was finishing up a sanding job today, and my wife walked into my shop and caught me feeling my wood? Ok, no wise cracks... But you know, checking to see if it's smooth and no splinters and stuff. So to make matters worse, I went on how I must feel the wood, become one with the wood!! She made a little wistle sound, and then she turned around and said she was going to leave me alone with my wood. 

But don't you guys and gurls, feel your wood as your sanding? Come on, I need some help here!! :wacko: *


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Of course I do. But I don't understand the problem, she said she's going to leave you alone with your wood. Were you hoping for some other outcome?


----------



## goast (Apr 23, 2011)

maybe you should have asked her to hold it for you.then she might understand lol


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey, Lee, tell her that you're practicing the art of enjoying the feel of smoothness, so that you will appreciate her fine form later.

Cassandra
:jester:


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't feel bad, Lee, mine would have said the same or something similar along with some other remarks. She has done that in the past.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Are we talking morning wood? Can't say I've ever found that in my workshop. ":^)

I gotta say though, I think you may have gone over the top with the "become one with the wood" comment. I think I'd have left the room too. lol

Mike

P.S. Tell your wife that you'd like a pair of her panty-hose. It'll find any splinters and save your hands too.

On second thought, maybe after what you've already gone through, asking for her panty-hose might be a little bit too weird. ":^)


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

LOL, Lee... So many wisecracks, so little time!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Lee,

If you spoke about wood work more often with your wife, she might not feel the competition for your attention........ROTFL.....


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

If tha's as mild as the comments get then you are getting away very lightly, come and share some of the abuse I get.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

If I do I'm not talking about it!!! I will say that the wood talks to me though.:haha::haha:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

:lol::lol: Loved all the responses. So did the wife! She couldn't believe (neither did I, really) how many responses after just one night. Y'all too Cool! :dirol: Cassandra, she really liked your response. LOL But she wants to know how after being married 31 years, and having her "fine form" why I'd need any more practice!! LOL. 

I'll share another funny moment we've had since I've found this site. 

My wife and I both have laptops, and in the evening we both sit on the sofa, with our laptops and watch tv. Now, with most of our shows in reruns we're more into the computers, then the t.v. She's gotten into those Facebook farm games, and it's practically all she does on the puter. I use to surf sports sites, and follow a few sports forums. and I got into one of the Farm games on Facebook myself for a while. But of late, since finding this site, I've been catching up on old threads and soaking up all the knowledge y'all provide here. So, now and again, we'll ask each other what we're up to on the net. I'll ask her, and she'll swing her laptop and show me a farm game she is playing, or just on Facebook itself talking with friends. And now, the last few weeks, when she'll ask me, I'll swing my LT over to her, and say, "Router Forum". She shakes her head and says, "Most women sneak up on their husbands and they are on porn sites or exchanging XXX e-mails with their buddies. You, its Router forum, router forum." So I asked her if she'd prefer if I go back to reading my e-mail from my buds, or surfing for porn?? She says be quiet, go back to your router forum, I've got farming to do!!! :lol: 

P.S. I still find time to check my e-mails though! Can't ignore e-mails from buddies!
:dirol:


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

You guys let your wives in the shop? My tools!!! If someone comes in the shop and starts touching them I scream "BAD TOUCH". Maybe that's why i'm single.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

What were you feeling the wood with?  You must have looked like you were enjoying it too much. Why didn't you ask her to join in and make it a threesome. I do feel the wood when I am sanding, but I try to maintain a professional demeanour and sense of detachment.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Used to be a good clean site until all this porn crept in.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes wife and I do the puters on sofa also but this one is to easy have fun feelin Ya Wood


----------



## bioprof (Mar 23, 2011)

I do. I've even been known to sit my project next to my chair in the living room just to gaze lovingly at the beauty of the wood. Tell your wife not to take it personally. :wub:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL Randy. If I tell her not to come into my shop, she might tell me not to come into her Kitchen! Our only table to eat is IN the kitchen. Momma never raised no fool, and I like to eat!!

Good stuff, Roger! Well, I'm somewhat of a rookie, so I might get carried away with my wood feeling! I don't have the control you seasoned woodworkers have! ;o)

Sorry Derek! (I wonder what my wife would think, knowing I'm now classified as a hobbiest "woodworker"?) 

Thanks Warren, I think I will! (have fun playing----- oh never mind!!!) 

Thanks Tim, I think your reply will help the best!! (at least I do my feeling in the shed!!) LOL But I might have to try your approach and see how fast she has me put away! I'd say about 20 seconds. Scratch that, the phone is on her side of the couch!!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

When I am stressed I go into the shop and get a handsaw and just cut up scrap pine. For some reason I find a handsaw releases the smell of fresh cut pine better then power tools. The smell of fresh cut wood is very soothing to me, and soon I have forgotten my stresses. So there are lots of times I tell the spouse I am going to the shop to *sniff wood*. I never get flack about it because I always come back in a better mood!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

hahahahahaha
I do about the same but I put on a dull blade on the RAS and cut up some plywood scrap,when the shop is full of smoke I'm done..and back to earth...


========



CanuckGal said:


> When I am stressed I go into the shop and get a handsaw and just cut up scrap pine. For some reason I find a handsaw releases the smell of fresh cut pine better then power tools. The smell of fresh cut wood is very soothing to me, and soon I have forgotten my stresses. So there are lots of times I tell the spouse I am going to the shop to *sniff wood*. I never get flack about it because I always come back in a better mood!


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lee,

My wife and I are a mirror image of the two of you. I truly laughed out loud when I read the first line of your routerforums/facebook post. 

Here we are, I'm on routerforums, she's playing lexulous on facebook and the TV is on in the background.

Mike

P.S. My wife is always looking for someone to play Lexulous with and I really don't care for "Scrabble" or facebook for that matter. If your wife would like to play, my wife would welcome her.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I hate facebook and the farms games my BOSS is up to 3:00am or 4:00 am every night..planting every thing under the sun and cooking it ... it's real funny but she likes it.

========


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*I've got an old hand saw too Deb, haven't used it --- can't remember how long. But it was my Dads. The other day I was thinking about getting rid of it, before I remembered who had given it to me, since it's just taking up a hook on the peg board wall. But back when my Mom died (about 11 years ago) and he sold his house, he gave it to me. Now I see it as a connection to me and my pop! Like he's looking over me while I work! ;o)

LOL Mike, I'm beginning to see we're not the odd couple, I thought we were, after all! LOL I'll ask her (when she wakes up) but I haven't heard of that game, and I don't recall her talking about it either. She plays all the Farm type games. Farmville, Farmtown and Citylife or something like that. But I don't recall hearing of Lexulus. Myself, I use to play a couple of the games, but now I just like looking in on Facebook a couple times a day. I hooked up with a lot of old classmates back from grade and highschool, old friends in the neighborhood I grew up in, plus many family members. Some I don't see often at all. We've even had a reunion a few months ago, first on a Friday with old neighborhood friends (live, person to person, LOL) and then the next day, on Saturday with my grade school fellow graduates. Hadn't seen some of them in 35 years. 

Ok, wife just woke up, she hasn't heard of that game either, Mike. *


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lee,

Lexulous is "Scrabble". I'm guessing the name has to do with copyright issues.

My wife loves it.

Mike


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Oh ok. Nope, neither one of us played that. Well, not on the computer, anyway!*


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lee, the secret is to get your wife involved with woodworking projects. If she enjoys crafting have her decorate or finish a couple of projects. If she enjoys drawing get her started in wood burning. In November you can take her to a "Pen turning for the troops" event (which is free). Next thing you know she will be browsing the ad's for tools and supplies. (This is how I got my mini lathe and chisels) Woodworking is best when shared with friends and loved ones!


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Mike, you are a clever man.

Mike

(and a bit devious too it seems... lol}


----------



## mariatudor (Jun 28, 2011)

all da best


----------



## Fledgeling termite (Dec 17, 2011)

Maybe you should have told her you were trying to get it as smooth as her cheek,,and add that your were no where close to success ask her to feel and give you her opinion.


----------

